#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Interface 1Gbps no limite e agora?

## number

Boa tarde a todos!

Tenho uma CCR onde tem um cabo da ether1 até uma OLT, só que a porta da OLT e da CCR säo Giga, e esta no limite...

A pergunta é:

Tenho portas sobrando na CCR e tenho portas uplink sobrando na OLT, como deveria proceder para de certa forma agregar mais uma interface e conseguir usar mais de 1Gbps...

Desde de já adradeço!

Abraços,

----------


## felipeandrade55

Prezado,

Pra literalmente "Agregar" você pode fazer um Bonding ele vai somar o tráfego das duas portas, assim você terá 2gb no total. A configuração precisa ser feita tanto do lado da OLT quando do lado da CCR.

----------


## number

Boa noite Felipe, 
Mas a OLT não faz bonding, e eu tentei habilitar na CCR mas não funciona (o outro lado teria que ser outro MK) ou não?

----------


## felipeandrade55

> Boa noite Felipe, 
> Mas a OLT não faz bonding, e eu tentei habilitar na CCR mas não funciona (o outro lado teria que ser outro MK) ou não?


Amigo, ambos os equipamentos fazem sim. Procure por link agregation ou lacp.

----------


## herlon2008

Outra possibilidade é ter varias portas uplink, agregando cada porta uplink a 1 porta PON de sua OLT

----------


## avatar52

Pessoal aprende MikroTik mas não aprende 802.XX. Bonding é o nome que a MikroTik da para LACP, enquanto a Cisco chama de PortChannel ou EtherChannel.

----------


## Josailton

> Outra possibilidade é ter varias portas uplink, agregando cada porta uplink a 1 porta PON de sua OLT


essa seria a melhor forma.

----------


## ConsultorTik

Siga o conselho do avatar 52, utilize o bonding! Em minha concepção é a melhor forma de resolver sua necessidade!!

----------


## andrecarlim

> essa seria a melhor forma.


Aparentemente a melhor forma é você contratar alguém que saiba realmente o que está fazendo... Porque para fazer uma pergunta dessas... Será que você chegou a ler o que falaram antes?

----------


## Bruno

> essa seria a melhor forma.


concordo lacp em mikrotik não balanceia corretamente

----------


## felipeandrade55

> concordo lacp em mikrotik não balanceia corretamente


Amigo,

O que te leva a crer que não balanceia bem?

----------


## Bruno

> Amigo,
> 
> O que te leva a crer que não balanceia bem?


teste em produção lacp do mikrotik funciona bem com mikrotik com outros VENDOR não vai

----------


## fhayashi

> teste em produção lacp do mikrotik funciona bem com mikrotik com outros VENDOR não vai


Alguém já testou esses switches da Mikrotik CSS fazendo LACP com um TP-Link do outro lado?

Interessado em um para cá mas se não balanceia bem com router os, começo a desconfiar que o switchos será o mesmo BO. Certo?

----------


## avatar52

> Alguém já testou esses switches da Mikrotik CSS fazendo LACP com um TP-Link do outro lado?
> 
> Interessado em um para cá mas se não balanceia bem com router os, começo a desconfiar que o switchos será o mesmo BO. Certo?


Switch da MikroTik já é fraco, fazer LACP então você o destrói.

----------


## felipeandrade55

> teste em produção lacp do mikrotik funciona bem com mikrotik com outros VENDOR não vai


Preciso discordar, tenho em produção de mikrotik para Datacom, vyos, Fiberhome... entre outros. Creio que você não teve sucesso pois não usou o modo 802.3ad, balance RR que é o padrão só funciona de mk pra mk mesmo.

----------


## fhayashi

> Switch da MikroTik já é fraco, fazer LACP então você o destrói.


 :Hmpf:

----------


## Bruno

> Preciso discordar, tenho em produção de mikrotik para Datacom, vyos, Fiberhome... entre outros. Creio que você não teve sucesso pois não usou o modo 802.3ad, balance RR que é o padrão só funciona de mk pra mk mesmo.


usei 802.3ad sim 
no cisco não balanceia corretamente da uma diferença de 200 a 300 mb de uma interface da outra

----------


## ShadowRed

> teste em produção lacp do mikrotik funciona bem com mikrotik com outros VENDOR não vai


Aqui também percebi isso. Hoje seguimento uplink por PON e ainda tenho uma análise de tráfego mais organizada.

----------


## juracijunior

Olá, será que poderia me ajudar com isso aqui https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=189726

----------

